# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  مساحت

## Phenotype_2

اینو از ی مجله برداشتم. مسائل هندسه ده ها راه حل دارن. راه حل شما چیه؟

----------


## afshin_moghtada

> اینو از ی مجله برداشتم. مسائل هندسه ده ها راه حل دارن. راه حل شما چیه؟


مساحت مربع 144 میشه






> مساحت قطه ای ک بین وتر و کمان AC رو شکل @saarland چقده؟







> تلاشی ک واسه بسط اعشاری تانژانت اینورس کردی ب نظرم ازافیه. فرم جواب رو هم خراب کرده. @afshin_moghtada 
> 
> از حاشیه این تاپیک استفاده کنیم. پاره خطی رسم کنید ک طولش معکوس پاره خط داده شده باشه.







> در مثلثی ب طول اضلاع 3، 4 ، 5 مجموع فاصله نقطه g, نقطه همرسی میانه ها، از اضلاع چقده؟







> جواب اخرت ک درسته @afshin_moghtada ولی کاشکی اونجا جواب ندی!
> 
> G میانه ها رو ب نسبت 1 ب 2 قطع میکنه. عمود وارد بر BC از نقطه G موازی ارتفاع AH ه. پس بنا ب تالس مجموع فاصله G از سه ضلع، 1/3 مجموع ارتفاع مثلثه. طول دو ارتفاع مثلث رو میدونیم. طول ارتفاع سوم هم 12/5 ه. پس مجمموع طول سه ارتفاع 47/5 و جواب مسله 47/15 ه. 
> 
> این یکی منتسب ب اپولونیوسه.
> مکان هندسی نقطه M در صفحه P با فرضیات
> A و B دو نقطه ثابت متمایز در P
> k عدد معلوم
> AM/MB=k




فایل پیوست 88760

فایل پیوست 88759

----------


## saarland



----------


## Phenotype_2

> مساحت مربع 144 میشه


پیگیری دقیق روابطی ک نوشتی، سخت تر روشیه ک نوشتی. همین راه حل، دقیقا همینو، ی جور دیگه بنویس ک روابط جبری کمتری توش یاشه. مثلا نیاز نیست فیثاغورت رو ب صورت ی دستور بنویسی تو سطر سوم. جانشینی  2r-3=T جبری ک نوشتی رو ساده تر میکنه. من فکرمیکنم بهتر بود بجای اینکه 2R تعریف کنی، T رو رو شکلت تعریف میکردی. اگه این کارو بکنی، همون روشو رفتی، ولی جوابت خیلی خاناتره.

تو فیثاغورث بکار بردی، و saarland تالس نوشته. فیثاغورت یکی از نتایج تالسه واسه همین تالس مسله رو خیلی شسته رفته تر حل میکنه




> 


تموم شد... بنیادی ترین قضیه هندسه. ساده ترین روش هندسی. ولی محاسبات جبری رو داقون رفتی.  طرف راست اولین تناسبی ک نوشتی عدد ثابته 2 ه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

مساحت قطه ای ک بین وتر و کمان AC رو شکل @saarland  چقده؟

----------


## saarland

> پیگیری دقیق روابطی ک نوشتی، سخت تر روشیه ک نوشتی. همین راه حل، دقیقا همینو، ی جور دیگه بنویس ک روابط جبری کمتری توش یاشه. مثلا نیاز نیست فیثاغورت رو ب صورت ی دستور بنویسی تو سطر سوم. جانشینی  2r-3=T جبری ک نوشتی رو ساده تر میکنه. من فکرمیکنم بهتر بود بجای اینکه 2R تعریف کنی، T رو رو شکلت تعریف میکردی. اگه این کارو بکنی، همون روشو رفتی، ولی جوابت خیلی خاناتره.
> 
> تو فیثاغورث بکار بردی، و saarland تالس نوشته. فیثاغورت یکی از نتایج تالسه واسه همین تالس مسله رو خیلی شسته رفته تر حل میکنه
> 
> 
> 
> تموم شد... بنیادی ترین قضیه هندسه. ساده ترین روش هندسی. ولی محاسبات جبری رو داقون رفتی.  طرف راست اولین تناسبی ک نوشتی عدد ثابته 2 ه.


از چه لحاظ داغونه؟ چطور باید مینوشتم مگه؟ عدد ثابته تو خود صورت سوال گفته ۳ .چرا باید ۲ باشه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> از چه لحاظ داغونه؟ چطور باید مینوشتم مگه؟ عدد ثابته تو خود صورت سوال گفته ۳ .چرا باید ۲ باشه


طرف چپ، 2 ه. معادله جبری درجه دو حل کردن نداره.

----------


## Phenotype_2

گفتم "قضیه فیثاغورث یکی از نتایج قضیه تالسه". کسی میتونه فیثاغورث رو از تالس نتیجه بگیره؟

----------


## saarland

> مساحت قطه ای ک بین وتر و کمان AC رو شکل @saarland  چقده؟


مساحت اون ناحیه یه فرمول داره که با داشتن زاویه قطاع و شعاع دایره بدست میاد  ، زاویه مرکزی کمان هم ۴۵ درجه هست 



> طرف چپ، 2 ه. معادله جبری درجه دو حل کردن نداره.


من بازم متوجه نشدم که چرا ۲ 
نمیدونسم نباید حل کنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> مساحت اون ناحیه یه فرمول داره که با داشتن زاویه قطاع و شعاع دایره بدست میاد  ، زاویه مرکزی کمان هم ۴۵ درجه هست 
> 
> من بازم متوجه نشدم که چرا ۲ 
> نمیدونسم نباید حل کنم


فرمول داره، بدترین جوابیه ک میشه داد. 
اون جواب ب معنی ک پیدا کردی، 0، نشون میده نباید درجه دو مینوشتی. ساده کردن روابط جبری، ب هر نوع گسترش دادنی مقدمه... اول ساده کن بعدش هر جا خاستی برو. مفهوم؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

تلاشی ک واسه بسط اعشاری تانژانت اینورس کردی ب نظرم ازافیه. فرم جواب رو هم خراب کرده. @afshin_moghtada 

از حاشیه این تاپیک استفاده کنیم. پاره خطی رسم کنید ک طولش معکوس پاره خط داده شده باشه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

درسته. ولی چرا اونجا مینویسی؟ 
طول ارتفاع وارد بر وتر، واسط هندسی بین طول دو قطعه ای ک پای ارتفاع روی وتر ایجاد میکنه. کافیه طول ارتفاع رو ی واحد بگیریم تا طول دو قطعه واقع بر وتر معکوس هم بشه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

در مثلثی ب طول اضلاع 3، 4 ، 5 مجموع فاصله نقطه g, نقطه همرسی میانه ها، از اضلاع چقده؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

جواب اخرت ک درسته @afshin_moghtada ولی کاشکی اونجا جواب ندی!

G میانه ها رو ب نسبت 1 ب 2 قطع میکنه. عمود وارد بر BC از نقطه G موازی ارتفاع AH ه. پس بنا ب تالس مجموع فاصله G از سه ضلع، 1/3 مجموع ارتفاع مثلثه. طول دو ارتفاع مثلث رو میدونیم. طول ارتفاع سوم هم 12/5 ه. پس مجمموع طول سه ارتفاع 47/5 و جواب مسله 47/15 ه. 

 این یکی منتسب ب اپولونیوسه.
مکان هندسی نقطه M در صفحه P با فرضیات
 A و B دو نقطه ثابت متمایز در P
k عدد معلوم
AM/MB=k

----------


## Phenotype_2

ثابت کنید همنشهتی وتر و یک ضلع شرط کافی واسه همنشهتی دو مثلثه قائمه(از دستور فیثاغورث استفاده نکنین).

----------


## _Joseph_

> مساحت مربع 144 میشه
> 
> فایل پیوست 88752
> 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 88761
> 
> 
> ...



 :Yahoo (114):

----------

